# Shooting small clothing product photography



## Notch

Hello all! 

Please allow me to introduce myself. I just graduated college here in Belgium, and over the past year I have been working hard to get my online business started. Contacting suppliers, going to fairs, designing my products, having samples made etc. It is all starting to come together now, and I should have my samples in a few weeks (think silk and wool knit ties, peccary leather gloves, over the calf socks etc.). 

So now its time to think about the product photography. Well actually, I have already thought about this, since I have been shooting Nikon for a few years now, mostly holiday pictures however. What I have at the moment is this:

- Nikon D5200 + Kit lens
- Nikon 18-105 zoom lens
- Nikon AF-S DX 35mm F1.8G (which shoots as a 50mm due to my crop sensor lens)

I also recently invested in a set of continuous lights. It is a three head lighting kit (so 3 big 50cm*70cm   light boxes, mounted on big stands, and one with a boom arm). Each softbox comes with 5 32W fluorescent daylight bulbs (5200K according to what's printed on the lights), so this is a total of 15 32W fluorescent bulbs.

So, my question to you is, considering the products are ties, gloves and so on (relatively small items but with lots of details), what do you recommend for me?


Do I need to buy a different lens or will the ones I have now suffice?
I need to have a white backdrop, but can not decide between vinyl, paper, muslin fabric....
Should my products be mounted on any kind of clear glass or something? I am looking for an infinite white backdrop
I am basically looking for some practical tips that anyone can give me. I do not mind making small one time investments in certain product photography items, I just have a hard time deciding for myself since there is so much out there, and so much tutorials!

Any help will be very much appreciated!


----------



## Ihatemymoney

Your 35mm lens on a cropped camera will have the same field of view as a 50mm
Your cropped camera doesn't change the MM of the lens just the field of view.

No offence, you seem like a educated person, but I don't understand you wanting to use  Just a light tent?

How many pictures of each piece of clothing are you planning on taking?
And if the number is more then one please explain exactly what image will be of.

Are you doing basic product photography on clothing ( white or black background no props.....)
or will you be exploring a artist product style of product photography with models or light painting ?

Personally if I buy clothing online I would like to see the clothing on a person first !

Gloves, baby clothing belts, inside a tent might be ok, but you want your clothing either hung on a hanger or on a manikin or on a actual person.
Your clothing needs to remain wrinkle free, lent free, dirt free.

Personally because I own both a large light tent and A continuous florescent lighting studio set
And a set of Alien Bees A/B 1600 and a white lightening 1600. strobes  I would use my strobes .

I have not used my CFL system nor my light box once scence I bought my strobes.


----------



## Designer

I agree with "Ihatemymoney" that I would probably use a model and strobes, but that is simply my vision of how to show your products.  

The lenses that you have will be fine.  Using continuous lighting will be fine.  Whether you pose the articles on the backdrop or a transparent stage, you will still have shadow/reflection issues with either one, so just get a roll of white paper for your backdrop.


----------



## tirediron

By the sound of it, you're going for a higher-end product line.  Low-end, DIY photography is NOT going to be a good compliment for that. Start by calling a pro do get yourself going.  It's especially critical at launch that you have quality everything, 'site, imagery, products, etc, otherwise people are going to stay away in droves.  

Get yourself up and running, and then maybe join a local camera club or take some courses.  There's a lot more to this then some cheap lights (which aren't going to cut it for your work) and setting up a home studio.  Not saying don't do it, rather, 'don't do it yet'.


----------



## Notch

Hi everyone!

Thank you so much for the great comments thus far! Perhaps I should explain more clearly what I would like to shoot. Basically, it's only small accessories. The smallest will be shoe brushes, the largest (by far) will be a pair of shoes. Everything else is in between (ties, pocket squares, belts, gloves....).

The main idea of the product images I'm going for is like the ones on these site:

Ties example: Navy Woven Grenadine Spot Tie

Gloves example: Mens Handsewn Tan Peccary Gloves

To answer some of your question then, per product I would take around 6-8 product pictures. Only on white endless background to start (so no artistic images).


----------



## Ihatemymoney

Notch said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Thank you so much for the great comments thus far! Perhaps I should explain more clearly what I would like to shoot. Basically, it's only small accessories. The smallest will be shoe brushes, the largest (by far) will be a pair of shoes. Everything else is in between (ties, pocket squares, belts, gloves....).
> 
> The main idea of the product images I'm going for is like the ones on these site:
> 
> Ties example: Navy Woven Grenadine Spot Tie
> 
> Gloves example: Mens Handsewn Tan Peccary Gloves
> 
> To answer some of your question then, per product I would take around 6-8 product pictures. Only on white endless background to start (so no artistic images).



The  spot tie photo the white balance was off  .
I would still be using strobes and send the light box and CFL system back


----------



## Notch

Unfortunately for the time being, I can not afford the Alien Bees strobe. I know what the general response on this will be 'it will pay off in the end', or 'investing in good equipment is the best choice from the start'. And I know this, but money is an object in this case.

I bought the CFL lighting primarely to get me started. When I see after 6 months / a year that things are going great, I will not have any problem taking some money from my savings and spending 1000€ on decent strobes. But now, I had to make a choice on a limited budget unfortunately.

I also believe in the use of social media (forums, Instagram etc.). The menswear market has a huge following there. I have no problem in launching the store with 'good enough' pictures. I also trust my customers that, since I only use the highest quality Italian silks, French leather etc. there will be no doubt to the quality of the products. 

Thus, the product pictures will be more for showing, than convincing.

With the CFL lighting, would you be able to recommend a good backdrop? Is paper the best choice for this?

Many thanks for all the help!


----------



## Ihatemymoney

Notch said:


> Unfortunately for the time being, I can not afford the Alien Bees strobe. I know what the general response on this will be 'it will pay off in the end', or 'investing in good equipment is the best choice from the start'. And I know this, but money is an object in this case.
> 
> I bought the CFL lighting primarely to get me started. When I see after 6 months / a year that things are going great, I will not have any problem taking some money from my savings and spending 1000€ on decent strobes. But now, I had to make a choice on a limited budget unfortunately.
> 
> I also believe in the use of social media (forums, Instagram etc.). The menswear market has a huge following there. I have no problem in launching the store with 'good enough' pictures. I also trust my customers that, since I only use the highest quality Italian silks, French leather etc. there will be no doubt to the quality of the products.
> 
> Thus, the product pictures will be more for showing, than convincing.
> 
> With the CFL lighting, would you be able to recommend a good backdrop? Is paper the best choice for this?
> 
> Many thanks for all the help!



You have one shot at your first  impressions of your product , take your best shot and you will be competing against photographers who use flash or strobes .

Your white balance is going to be your number one issue.
Set up a custom white balance.
I suggest getting a 18% gray card .
Keep your f stop f9 to f13

Your best back drops is un wrinkle or  un folded back drop paper.
I use savage rolls of paper.
White, Black and gray is my favorite back drop colors for product photography.
A ironed white sheet hung on a will work but is a dust and lent magnet.

Try to get your camera as close as possible but still get all of  the clothing in the  frame.
Your lens height to the clothing will change! depending on the size of the clothes .....
Might not hurt to make notes like lens height and distance  to certain sized clothes ..... 
Normally there is allot of prep work to product photography because of the details in the picture, dirt lent and everything else seems want get in the photo.

Light is everything in photography , I almost suggest everyone reading the book Light science and Magic .
I have several books on product photography.
One book I really like is speedlighter's hand book because it shows the position of the lights .


You might want to check yard sales and Craigs list and second hand. stores .
A friend of mine found some photography flash equipment for 20 bucks at a yard sale  that worked ............


This is my main worry for you, florescent lighting is know for its ever changing color spectrum that it emits.
And normally CFL can seem soft .


Ps I would also be tethered


----------



## Notch

Thank you for the great help, I really appreciate it! The savage paper and an 18% gray card it will be then! As well as a copy of light science and magic, I read many recommendations for this book and that is probably a great place to start.

I have been doing some more reading about the lights, and I guess you guys are right (well you most certainly are, the thing is that once you get something in your head, you get some sort of tunnel vision. I read about product photography and saw people using high quality CFL lights and saying 'it does the trick' so I went for it). Now that I understand the concept of CRI as well, I'm looking at purchasing 100$+ in CFL bulbs. So I figured that perhaps, if I sell my unused kit for 3/4 of the money, I can make a small extra investment and get strobes...

What do you guys think of a setup like this:

Amazon.com : Strobe Studio Flash Light Kit 900W - Photographic Lighting - Strobes, Barn Doors, Light Stands, Triggers, Umbrellas, Soft Box : Photo Studio Support Equipment : Camera & Photo

Alternatively, this is a different kit, which has a boom arm:

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...1457178775&sr=1-11&keywords=strobe+studio+kit

Again, I will only be shooting product photography, *no* modelling. The biggest products are leather ankle boots for men, to give you an idea. Perhaps some small composition shots, but the biggest items will fit the size of a large shoe box.

Would love to hear opinions on an entry level strobe kit!


----------



## Designer

If you can easily afford the strobes, and can recoup part of your investment in the first kit, then get the first one shown.  It's a lot of power, more than you really need for product photography, but if you ever wish to use a live model, you will need some flash power.

If you can't afford to get the strobes, go ahead and use the CFL's, even though you have not purchased them yet. Capture the RAW files (I usually capture both raw and jpg) and make WB corrections in editing.  It's easy if you have something white in the frame.  

You are the one to decide, but I think with high-end items, your photographs should project an image of luxury.


----------



## Ihatemymoney

Notch said:


> Thank you for the great help, I really appreciate it! The savage paper and an 18% gray card it will be then! As well as a copy of light science and magic, I read many recommendations for this book and that is probably a great place to start.
> 
> I have been doing some more reading about the lights, and I guess you guys are right (well you most certainly are, the thing is that once you get something in your head, you get some sort of tunnel vision. I read about product photography and saw people using high quality CFL lights and saying 'it does the trick' so I went for it). Now that I understand the concept of CRI as well, I'm looking at purchasing 100$+ in CFL bulbs. So I figured that perhaps, if I sell my unused kit for 3/4 of the money, I can make a small extra investment and get strobes...
> 
> What do you guys think of a setup like this:
> 
> Amazon.com : Strobe Studio Flash Light Kit 900W - Photographic Lighting - Strobes, Barn Doors, Light Stands, Triggers, Umbrellas, Soft Box : Photo Studio Support Equipment : Camera & Photo
> 
> Alternatively, this is a different kit, which has a boom arm:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...1457178775&sr=1-11&keywords=strobe+studio+kit
> 
> Again, I will only be shooting product photography, *no* modelling. The biggest products are leather ankle boots for men, to give you an idea. Perhaps some small composition shots, but the biggest items will fit the size of a large shoe box.
> 
> Would love to hear opinions on an entry level strobe kit!




No ............

Buy professional gear..  You have no idea what gear you really need .
That is the main reason I said buy the book first,  not last, because if you read the book I suggest you will know exactly what you need ....

Baby clothes are normally small and by no means do you need 3 strobe's
You are so lucky you are photographing clothes,  ( no reflection issues )

Paul C. Buff - Foldable Stripboxes
Paul C. Buff - AlienBees B1600

Straight up, I don't want to be in the same building as Cowboy studio lighting light stands.
Mine fell apart taking them out of the box....
They are a accident waiting to happen, mine drift down all by them self's.

Buy sturdy light stands and use the Cheap crap to hold up a back drop....
Paul C. Buff - Light Stands
WESTCOTT +BOOM | B&H Photo Video

Place the clothes on a hanger and hang them about a foot or so hanging  in front of your back drop.
If shadows becomes a issue that you cannot take care of by moving the lights and camera then use a flash light to remove the shadow.

After reading the book you will be able to imagine in your head how you want everything set up in your head.
And you need to also think about how not to knock over your equipment like in sand bagging down your tripod and light stands and how not to trip over cords........

PC buff company has treated me well and I trust them.
You might just want to give them a call and see what they say.
1 800 443 5542.

Best of luck.


----------



## Notch

Thank you all for the great help so far!

I bought the book as advised, and reading it now regularly. It has a lot of great hints on where to set the lights for example, some things that I had never thought of before. Defintely a great read!

I tried to source some AlienBees near me, but no luck! They can only be ordered in the US and certain other countries, but not Belgium. 

What do you guys think of this set:

http://www.walimex.nl/en/walimex-pro-walimex-pro-photo-studio-lighting-kits-12789411.html

It's a Walimex starter set, with a whole lot of extra's that I would need to buy seperately otherwise! Cost is around $1000 without TAX. The Alienbees, with softboxes and stands, would have cost me nearly the same. Only think I'm missig there is a boom arm, if I ever need one.


----------



## Notch

Would also love to hear your thought when compared to this: http://www.amazon.com/Strobe-Studio-Flash-Light-900W/dp/B003HK2LRK


----------



## tirediron

That looks like a very expensive kit for what it is.  Check out Adorama's line of Flashpoint monolights.  150 w/s units will be more than adequate for your needs.


----------



## Derrel

I looked at it...it is three semi-economy monolights, two soft boxes, and umbrella, and a universal mount type barndoor/grid/gel set, plus three light stands and a carry case...I just cannot call that 'expensive' for what it is, considering it's three, three, three (stands,lights,modifiers), plus 1 and 1 (barndoors/grid/gel set, case). I just cannot see how that is "expensive" when it is 11 items for $338.

I mean, I did the math...taking the ten biggest items, the 3 lights, 3 modifiers, 2 stands, and the barndoors+grid kit, it's like $38 per item. Less than two, twenty-dollar bills per major item...

I read the reviews, I think these are Mettle lights, and the biggest issue they have is a 2-stop power range, with one user sating he got f/8 at 7 feet (no ISO given) at minimum power level, and f/16 at Max power; Stradawhovious also bought similar 300 Watt-sec. monolights recently, and OTHER reviews as well have mentioned only a 2-stop power range on these--despite the sale literature stating 3-stop power range.

I think you could do okay with these if you work at it. You do NOT need a lot of power. Studio lighting is more about controlling angles, controlling reflection, creating highlights to show texture or shape, etc.. The really big issue isn't the quality of the lights or the modifiers, but it is more about really knowing HOW to LIGHT things to create a desired lighting effect. A full kit of Profoto strobes will not make better shots than this same kit unless the photographer knows how to light.

The catalog images you linked us to are rather unremarkable stuff that could be shot by a noob. I think honestly, this kit will do fine--but you need MORE things, more small modifiers, reflector cards, gum, fishing line, and knowledge about how to control light.

The biggest issue is that the modifiers are so large in relation to shoes and ties that your lighting will likely end up being little more than flooding the set with massive amounts of safe, boring, omni-directional light.


----------



## tirediron

Well that's just freakin' bizarre!  When I looked at this set this morning (and made my comment about price) I would SWEAR on a stack of bibles that the price was over $600!!!!  Now it's showing as $340 which is absolutely in line with what I would expect this kit to sell for.  *Wanders off to get eyes checked*


----------

